# Low stress training?? (LST)



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 30, 2007)

Got a couple of questions regarding this method.

1.  How late in the VEG cycle can you start LST?
     -  i seen some threads where they start young, but can you start
LST (how many) weeks before flowering cycle??

2.  Anyone doing LST with grow bags?? 
    -  looks like im going to have to buy some pots.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 30, 2007)

1. How late in the VEG cycle can you start LST?
- i seen some threads where they start young, but can you start
LST (how many) weeks before flowering cycle??

*LST can be done anytime. When the stems are thicker, it's much harder to do and can result in broken stems if done incorrectly.*

2. Anyone doing LST with grow bags?? 
- looks like im going to have to buy some pots.

*You can do it in grow bags. It has nothing to do with the growing media. I use hydro and do it. The LST is on the above ground parts of the plant and you should never use enough stress to move the roots.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2007)

hello, my plants were getting too tall for the backyard, so i had to bend them down very gently. out of 20, 1 broke, but i was able to prop it up with a stick. within two days, you can see all the lower preflowers starting to stretch towards the sky, and all are in 7 gallon grow bags. ( when i bent my plants over, they were already 3 to 4 ft tall, be careful not to bend too much)
happy lsting,
boydee


----------



## metalchick832 (Jul 11, 2007)

I decided to try LST with one of my plants, just to see if it made a difference.  I have to say, that after a week the plant doesn't look much different.  There is a small new growth, but other than that, nothing really has changed.  The best thing, in my opinion, that LST does is control the height of your plant if you're concerned about space... which is why I did it.  I have decided to keep the plant on LST and see if it makes a difference in the long run.  I'll let you know.

~Metalchick


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 11, 2007)

> I have to say, that after a week the plant doesn't look much different.


Any pics? After a week you should see a noticeable difference.


----------



## metalchick832 (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, as soon as my camera phone gets here via snail mail I'll have some pics for you guys.

The only difference I see is a small new growth a little farther down the stem and the top is trying to reach back up to the light.  Of course, that's what it's supposed to do (I think) but all it's really doing is helping me control the height of the plant in the small space I'm working with.

But yes, as soon as my camera phone gets here I'll be posting some pics and restarting my grow journal.

~Metalchick


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh man I waited way too long to LST my plants and now they are massive and the trunk of my plants are as thick as my fist. should I try anyway, any advice?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 21, 2007)

You could try the top of the plant. The new growth is usually softer.


----------

